# Work finished yippee



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Until Tuesday 1st August that is.

A week off is nothing to you lot but wonderful for me. Only 17 years to retirement:grin2:

We are going to a cottage in Devon right on the border with Dorset, one week, beautiful.

Hope it doesn't chuck it down all next week, I think they've had some bad weather down that way, or is that Cornwall?

From the Oliver song ''I'll be back soon''

Paul.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Enjoy Paul.

I thought from the title you were retiring :-(

Never mind, something to look forward to!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What the hell

A full week?

I thought you were working to retain my pension?

Oops no I've got six kids and one grandkid paying and working to do that 

So my babe, have a wonderful time the both of you

So strange a once meeting, a shared pigs head could cause a lasting feeling of friendship 

The hound loves you 

He's not easily fooled , a MHF hound from hell

With taste 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes I remember it well Sandra, best wishes to yourself and Albert.

Have fun and see you soon.

Paul.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Make sure you visit Bridport Coppo.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Drew said:


> Make sure you visit Bridport Coppo.


Thanks Drew, nice is it Bridport?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> ...a shared pigs head...


I must have missed tat Sandra - sounds gross!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

That what happens when you drink alcohol to excess, not me, Sandra and Albert.:wink2:

They were going to have a Boars head.

But a few on here couldn't make it>

I had the shock of my life when I woke up the next morning.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

possibaly jiwawa 

We and the hound from hell enjoyed it 

But mostly we enjoyed Coppo tor a brief time 

He was young, we were old 

A special person , him andhis partner

And that the special part of MHF 

You meet amazing people 

You remember them

They occupy a bit of you heart 

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

?? ;-)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Excuse me 

You were sober Coppo ?

And couldn't remember you took home a pigs head ?

I was drunk 

But I remember

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Ah well you see, I thought I was walking back to the motorhome with Caroline.

BUT when we got back to the van I realised I had the pigs head instead.

An easy mistake to make.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not surprising

He spent lots of time in our van


We fell in love , he is brilliant as is his partner

Although she was ill at the time 

Fell in love?
Yes I can fall in love at will

Because the love of my life is Albert , it's always been so for 52 years 

No one can change that

But I'm free to fall in love with others 

A different love, we are all so free to fall in love differently

And why not ?

Aldrav


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oi Paul (gorrit right) **** off, go enjoy life, stop tryping on here    

Odd site we can slag a member off but can't say P.iss :roll:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> ??


That comment was to Paul's post at #8!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are here in Devon, sun shining, sat having a drink.

Local pub 1 min walk away but too tired tonight to go, free wifi so a relaxing time on here with no work to think about.

Booked Sunday lunch tomorrow then a short drive to Lyme Regis after.

Plans to visit Weymouth, Bridport, Exmouth, Torquay.

Corker.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just ben to Weymouth today and then onto Durdle Door, what a beautiful heritage coastline it is.

Been swimming right through and around Durdle Door, loved it, wonderful area, absolute bliss.

Weather been so hot today, sweltering.

Cracking, back at the cottage now enjoying a lager and relaxing, wonder what tomorrow holds.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great to hear someone so happy with their lot!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A couple of pics, 10 minutes after this was taken I was swimming through and around Durdle Door, absolute bliss, it was so hot.

Wife found it hard to get back up to the top but it was certainly worth it.

Even Ted the dog loved it, he also had a swim.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Ted and Suki also enjoyed a treat in Weymouth.

Greedy bleeders.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Salcombe today, it is a lovely little place.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You'd nearly think that was France! Lovely.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Durdle Door has ben my favourite place so far, wonderful.

Right at the top of the cliffs is Durdle Door holiday park. There are some pitches on the grass just outside the main site, these have the best views by far, but boy do they charge for them

£46 per night, I was chatting to a lovely Scottish couple in a camper van, the guy said'' We could have got a bloody hotel for that'' in a deep Scottish accent.

There was a big RV there too, so access is possible.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are having a chill day today, had some busy full days.

Its been absolutely chucking it down this morning, I got wet through taking the dogs out.

We are off to Torquay tomorrow and Exmouth on Friday.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

£46/night. You wouldn't last long at that rate! 

Someone was coveting my van the other day. He used to have 1 but it was the cost of sites that made him give up. 

I suggested France but he decided he'd have to take all his Pot Noodles with him :-(


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> £46/night. You wouldn't last long at that rate!
> 
> Someone was coveting my van the other day. He used to have 1 but it was the cost of sites that made him give up.
> 
> I suggested France but he decided he'd have to take all his Pot Noodles with him :-(


Yes really expensive, probably a combination of it being Dorset and Durdle Door, when we think of the lovely free Stellplatze we have stayed at in Germany.

However, the views were out of this world though. I would stay a couple of nights although would only do so on spec when there is a good weather forecast to take advantage of the swimming/beach, remember some Caravan Club sites in high season can be £30+ a night.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am not getting emails when you post something new Paul so have to add this post.
Now I can keep an eye on you, :wink2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Torquay today, a lovely place to visit.

Nice fish and chips sat in the harbour.

Here's a pic of me by the sea.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Torquay harbour, a lovely spot to wolf fish and chips down.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You've lovely copper hair there coppo!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> You've lovely copper hair there coppo!!


Oops I think I pressed the wrong button somewhere, that's Ted


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Last day today, Exmouth, now there's a nice place to end the holiday.

Something for everyone, great walks, nature reserve, wonderful eaterie called Aby's on the front.

Plenty of motorhomes parked up on the front, you can stay for 24 hours, no return for 24 hours it said. Cost £11.00 for 24 hours 1st April-30th Sept and £6.60 for 24 hours 1st Oct-31st March, good value with cracking views of the sea.

A 7 hour drive ahead but with stops for the dogs that will be about 8 hours.

Back at work next Tuesday so after that I won't be posting much again, bet that's a relief to you all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not to me babe:kiss:

And to Caroline :kiss:

One day we will meet up again, please God 

Albert and you two 

Without the pigs head 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Not to me babe:kiss:
> 
> And to Caroline :kiss:
> 
> ...


Really hope so Sandra, really hope so.
Glad to hear Albert has lost weight and that you have booked the tunnel, nice to look forward to a trip.

Yes without the pigs head this time, I,ve never been so frightened the next morning when I woke up. I spent the next 2 hours after waking up and seeing it saying'' please stop drinking Paul, please stop drinking Paul'':grin2::grin2:

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

> wuss :grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

coppo said:


> Last day today, Exmouth, now there's a nice place to end the holiday.
> 
> Something for everyone, great walks, nature reserve, wonderful eaterie called Aby's on the front.
> 
> ...


Are there any toilets near to the parking on the seafront? Mrs Caulkhead loves Exmouth.....


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Are there any toilets near to the parking on the seafront? Mrs Caulkhead loves Exmouth.....


No we didn't see any toilets come to think of it on the front, there must be some though, just not near the parking. There are some in the sports hall which Caroline used but a lot further away.

We used the ones in the restaurant we ate at, Aby's, lovely food.

Our friend who lives in Exmouth who we met said that there have been a lot of complaints about motorhomes staying too long over the 24 hours permitted, not again, I wish people would not abuse things or it will all be stopped. Mind you she also said there are quite a lot of stuck up folk in Exmouth who would happily ban motorhomes altogether(Her words not mine). She put it a lot stronger than that.

For anybody with dogs there is a section of beach right next to the parking which allows dogs on.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just packing the car, we have to be out by 10am and then a very long drive so that's me signed off here for the day.

We will be home around 6pm with stops for the dogs.

Really enjoyed it, Dorset and Devon are lovely places, back to the grind next week but not while Tuesday, need Monday off to recover.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And we've enjoyed your posts Paul - you must do it more often! ;-)


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> And we've enjoyed your posts Paul - you must do it more often! ;-)


Just got back home to Teesdale.

We would love to do it more often, there's always that bloody thing called work which gets in the way.

Where's that lottery ticket?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Enjoyed my last day off work and being on here a bit in between the jobs she left me, back to the grind tomorrow, bugger.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

coppo said:


> Enjoyed my last day off work and being on here a bit in between the jobs she left me, back to the grind tomorrow, bugger.


Well thats why we have to work Paul,to look forward to the next holiday!:smile2:

And we dont want to wish our lives away by wishing we were retired do we?>


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Well thats why we have to work Paul,to look forward to the next holiday!:smile2:
> 
> And we dont want to wish our lives away by wishing we were retired do we?>


Yes and no

Why can't we be retired all our lives and then start work at 67, life is the wrong way around.

Paul for prime minister, what a manifesto that would be.:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

coppo said:


> Yes and no
> 
> Why can't we be retired all our lives and then start work at 67, life is the wrong way around.
> 
> Paul for prime minister, what a manifesto that would be.:grin2:


Your nearly right Paul:smile2:

We should be born age 85 and then get younger so by the time we are in our prime
we are wise and hopefully have a few quid!>

What do you think?>

Jo in a little world of there own!:grin2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Your nearly right Paul:smile2:
> 
> We should be born age 85 and then get younger so by the time we are in our prime
> we are wise and hopefully have a few quid!>
> ...


Ahh yes Benjamin Button philosophy, love it.


----------

